# Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2017)

Redaktionell








*Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?​**Wer kennt exklusive/teure Vereine oder Gewässer? 
Wer ist evtl. selber in so einem Verein/an so einem Gewässer?
Wenn drin oder dran, dann warum?*

In vielen Diskussionen hier im Anglerboard wird immer wieder deutlich dass die Kosten für Jahreserlaubnisscheine / Vereinsmitgliedschaften quer durchs Land sehr stark variieren. 

Während in manchen Anglervereinen die Angler schon für 50€ im Jahr angeln können, müssen andernorts für eine Jahreserlaubnis gar vierstellige Beträge, also über 1000€ ausgepackt werden.

Mich würde daher einmal interessieren welche exklusiven/teuren Angelvereine bzw. Angelgewässer in Deutschland ihr kennt!

Damit es halbwegs einheitlich ist, nennt doch bitte:

Jahresbeitrag (inkl. Erlaubnis in allen Vereinsgewässern zu angeln) 
Aufnahmegebühr in den Verein
Hier zwei Beispiele:

*Anglerbund Regensburg*
Jahresbeitrag inkl. Erlaubniskarten: ca. 1050 €
Aufnahmegebühr: 250€
nachzulesen  >> hier <<

*Sportangler Vereinigung Hamburg e.V.*
Jahresbeitrag inkl. Erlaubniskarten 270€
Aufnahmegebühr: 520€ 
Nachzulesen >> hier <<

Falls ihr an solchen exklusiven Gewässern schon Erfahrungen gesammelt habt, könnt ihr gerne auch dazuschreiben wie diese waren, warum ihr euch so eine exklusive Erlaubnis geholt habt oder auch warum ihr sie euch nicht mehr geholt habt.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## capri2 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Die Heilbronner sind auch nicht so günstig wenn man alle Berechtigungen erwirbt.. Dafür ist die Aufnahme günstiger als bei uns gewesen ;O)
Aber das kennst Du ja alles...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

ne Du, müsst ich erst googlen - bin doch vereinsfrei..
Also immer her mit Zahlen ;-)))


----------



## capri2 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

http://www.fv-heilbronn.de/verein.htm#beitrag

Rund 600.- im ersten Jahr wenn man (fast) alles nutzen möchte..


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

legg mi am Ar..................


----------



## captn-ahab (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Hier gibts einen See, der von einem Fliegenfischer Verein gepachtet ist der aus dem Sauerland kommt.
Eintritt nur mit Empfehlung und Jahresbeitrag 650€.

An Infos kommt man so gut wie nicht ran. Keine Infos im Netz, keine Kontaktdaten, man kann ggf über das Hotel Krautkrämer rein.


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

"Teuer" ist relativ, kann aber auch "Preiswert" sein!

wie z.b. hier der ASV-Langenselbold

Aufnahmegebühr: 350,- €
Jahresbeitrag: 130,- €

Gewässer: Kinzigsee, Ruhlsee 1/2 jährlich, Birkenweiher, Lachen,  Gründau (Bach), Kinzig (Fluss) 

Weitere Infos hier:
http://www.asv-langenselbold.net/


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Naja, Jahresbeitrag 130 würd selbst ich nicht unbedingt als teuer sehen..





captn-ahab schrieb:


> Hier gibts einen See, der von einem Fliegenfischer Verein gepachtet ist der aus dem Sauerland kommt.
> Eintritt nur mit Empfehlung und Jahresbeitrag 650€.
> 
> An Infos kommt man so gut wie nicht ran. Keine Infos im Netz, keine Kontaktdaten, man kann ggf über das Hotel Krautkrämer rein.


Sowas kenn ich auch, kein Verein, kommste eh nicht rein, kost aber im Jahr über 1.200 Euro pro Mann (Baggersee so um 12 - 15 Hektar, bei Hecht strikt C+R)..


----------



## Riesenangler (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Ich finde meinen Verein recht günstig. 85Euro Bertrag im Jahr, plus noch ei mal 85 Euro im Jahr für die Große Havelkarte. Als Aufnahmegebühr, zwei Kästen Bier. Und im Beitrag sind die Gewässer des LAVB mit drin.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Es soll wohl wiedermal "Futter" gesucht werden, um böse, geldgierige Vereine anzuprangern!
Wobei doch klar sein sollte, da Vereine keine Gewinne erwirtschaften dürfen, die Kosten auch in irgend einer Weise gerechtfertigt werden müssen.
In meinen Verein habe ich vor drei Jahren einen jungen Mann reingebracht, für normalerweise auch 500€ Aufnahmegebühr (Jahresbeitrag 40€}, die bis heute nicht abgebucht wurden.
Nicht etwa weil dies vergessen wurde, sondern so erhält man sich die Möglichkeit zu entscheiden, wer aufgenommen wird!
Persönlich kann ich auch darauf verzichten, so einige Vögel die sich hier z.B. tummeln, am Wasser zu treffen!

Ach so, den Namen des Vereins würde ich hier niemals erwähnen!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> (Jahresbeitrag 40€},


Jahresbeitrag 40 Euro ist definitiv weder "böse", noch teuer oder exklusiv..

Das es nicht gegen vereine wie vermutet gehen soll, könnte man beim lesen schont mitkriegen, da es um exklusive VEreine ODER Gewässer geht

Warum immer Du also meinst, dann hier in dem Thread UM TEURE/EXKLUSIVE Gewässer 
 und Vereine schreiben zu müssen mit Deinen 40 Euro.. - es sei Dir gegönnt...

Interessant, was manche immer wieder alles so vermuten ;-))

Muss ich wohl zum Ausgleich noch nen Thread mit den günstigsten Vereinen aufmachen..


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

An der loisach gibt es die gpleissten. Ganz exklusiv.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

heisst/bedeutet????


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Da kommst du nur rein wenn jemand wegstirbt.
Und es bewegt sich im 5 stelligen Bereich.
Ach so es werden nur fliegenruten aus Holz, sprich gespleichte Ruten erlaubt.


----------



## Andal (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Es soll wohl wiedermal "Futter" gesucht werden, um böse, geldgierige Vereine anzuprangern


Ah geh! 



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Da kommst du nur rein wenn jemand wegstirbt.
> Und es bewegt sich im 5 stelligen Bereich.
> Ach so es werden nur fliegenruten aus Holz, sprich gespleichte Ruten erlaubt.


So hält man sich's G'schwerl vom Leib. :m


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Hallo,

teuer, das ist halt relativ, bei uns im Großraum Nürnberg liegen die meisten (größeren) Vereine so bei 300 bis 500 Euro Aufnahmegebühr und so um die 250 Euro Jahresbeitrag, der beinhaltet das Befischen aller Gewässer des Vereins. Ein Nord- oder Ostdeutscher Angler wird das als teuer empfinden, bei uns sind das normale Preise.
Nur zum Vergleich; ein österreichischer Bekannter fischt an einem 7 Kilometer langen Stück der Schwarza (Salmonidengewässer) in Österreich. Jahreskarte 1400 Euro, Besuche sind beschränkt, pro Monat 5 von April bis Oktober (dann ist Schonzeit) ein Übertrag nicht verbrauchter Besuche in den nächsten Monat ist nicht möglich. Er war richtig happy, als er nach vierjähriger Wartezeit endlich aufgenommen wurde.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Da kommst du nur rein wenn jemand wegstirbt.
> Und es bewegt sich im 5 stelligen Bereich.
> Ach so es werden nur fliegenruten aus Holz, sprich gespleichte Ruten erlaubt.



Hammer - DAS nenn ich mal exklusiv, wenn sogar gespleisste Ruten vorgeschrieben werden.

Wie bei den Hells Angels, da musste ne Harley fahrn ..



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ein österreichischer Bekannter fischt an einem 7 Kilometer langen Stück der Schwarza (Salmonidengewässer) in Österreich. Jahreskarte 1400 Euro, Besuche sind beschränkt, pro Monat 5 von April bis Oktober (dann ist Schonzeit) ein Übertrag nicht verbrauchter Besuche in den nächsten Monat ist nicht möglich


Auch das würd ich exklusiv nennen.
Der darf aber normale Angeln benutzen oder braucht auch gespleisste?


----------



## capri2 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

_Wie bei den Hells Angels, da musste ne Harley fahrn ..


_War mal...


----------



## fishhawk (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Hallo,

"exklusiv" heißt für mich, dass nicht jeder X-Beliebige aufgenommen wird, egal ob das nun mit mehr oder weniger Geld zu tun hat.

Bei meinem Stammverein war das früher so. 

Da musste man zwei Bürgen nennen um auf die Bewerberliste zu kommen, dann gab es ein Vorstellungsgespräch und anschließend wurde entschieden.

Hat sich durch einen Wechsel der Vorstandschaft drastisch geändert. Heutzutage reicht ein Aufnahmeantrag und ein Sepamandat per Post.

Merkt man auch am Wasser, dass sich die Klientel verändert hat.

Bin zum Glück nach einiger Wartezeit wieder in einem "exklusiven" Verein untergekommen, der aber auch nicht "teuerer" ist. Dort macht das Angeln deutlich mehr Spaß.

An den Gewässern meines Stammvereins fische nur noch selten. Letztes Jahr z.B. nur drei mal.


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> An der loisach gibt es die gpleissten. Ganz exklusiv.



Du meinst die SFV Die Gespließten e.V. , ein etwas sagenumwobener Münchner Verein mit Loisach und auch Isar-Strecken, wie du schon sagst: Angeblich seeeeehr exklusiv!  


Dagegen sind dann wohl die Müncher Sportangler mit 
Aufnahmegebühr: 160€
Jahreserlaubnis für alle Gewässer: 800€  
Hier nachzulesen. 

das reinste Schnäppchen.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hammer - DAS nenn ich mal exklusiv, wenn sogar gespleisste Ruten vorgeschrieben werden.
> 
> Wie bei den Hells Angels, da musste ne Harley fahrn ..
> 
> ...



Hallo,

da sind normale Angeln (Fliegenruten) erlaubt.
Das mit den gespliessten Ruten habe ich mal an einem Gewässer in England erlebt, aber die waren dort wirklich abgehoben.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## rippi (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Kein Verein, aber als teures Gewässer: Die Trave. 21€ kostet die Karte... wucher!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> "exklusiv" heißt für mich, dass nicht jeder X-Beliebige aufgenommen wird, egal ob das nun mit mehr oder weniger Geld zu tun hat.


Kann beides sein (daher beide Begriffe drin)..
Die einen sortieren halt über gespleisste Ruten, die anderen über Kohle.

Mich würd ja auch interessieren, ob sich das lohnt so viel mehr Kohle auszugeben oder solche Bedingungen zu erfüllen, ob die Gewässer/Vereine so viel besser sind...

Vielleicht meld sich ja mal einer, der dabei ist/war in so einer Exlusivtruppe (ob Verein/Pächtergemeinschaft oder sonstwas.).


----------



## fishhawk (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Hallo,

die Gewässer in meinem Stammverein sind immer noch die gleichen.

Was sich durch die Aufhebung der "Selektion" negativ verändert hat sind Befischungsdruck, Rücksichtnahme und Verhalten am Wasser, Einhaltung von Fanglimits und sonstigen Regeln und mein persönlicher "Wohlfühlfaktor".

Ist in neuem Verein mit Vorauswahl der Mitglieder alles wesentlich besser. Merkt man auch bei den Versammlungen und der Zusammenarbeit. 

Ich würde bei meinem alten Stammverein auch freiwillig wesentlich mehr Jahresbeitrag bezahlen, wenn ich dafür auch dort wieder solche Verhältnisse vorfinden würde.

Aber der Zug ist wohl endgültig in die falsche Riichtung unterwegs und nicht mehr zu stoppen.


----------



## -iguana (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Hallo Thomas,

 hab noch nen Regensburger Verein

 Anglerclub (nicht Bund) Regensburg

 Aufnahmegebühr Stand 2015: 1500€
 Jahreskarte: 500€

 Sehr gute Forellen Strecken (teilw. nur mit Fliege)
 ca. 10km Regen
 Vils
 Naab
 Schw. Laaber

 Eintritt nur mit 2 Bürgen und bei freiem Platz möglich.
 Mitgliedschaft erstmal auf Probe (Aufnahmegebühr so oder so weg!  )

 Aber trotzdem sehr interessant der Verein!

 Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

jo, die werben nicht gerade um Mitglieder über Preis und Bedingungen, kann man schon Richtung "exklusiv" sehen...


----------



## fishhawk (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Hallo,

die "Isarfischer" aus dem von dir verlinkten Radiospot:

laut Homepage:

Aufnahmegebühr: 400,-
Jahresbeitrag:     50,-
Summe aller Erlaubnisscheine: 1290,- 

Laut Radiospot werden aber  seit Jahren keine "externen" Bewerber aufgenommen, nur Angehörige von Vereinsmitgliedern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



> Summe aller Erlaubnisscheine: 1290,-


jau, exklusiv....


----------



## fish4fun (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

500 + kriegst Du selbst in einem "normalen" Verein schnell beisammen:

http://www.bfv-coburg.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=51&Itemid=58 |kopfkrat

VG


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die "Isarfischer" aus dem von dir verlinkten Radiospot:
> 
> ...



Falsche Darstellung:
Diese Summe zahlt an sich keiner, da die einzelnen (!) Erlaubnisscheine für alle Gewässer zu kaufen nahezu unmöglich ist. Eine Kombikarte für alles Gewässer gibt es nicht.
Du kaufts dir die Gewässerberechtigung, die das Gewässer deiner Wahl.

Die Realität sieht dann so aus:
Du wohnst im Süden und willst am Seehammer See angeln und zahlst dann 150,00 Euro Jahreskarte
oder
angelst in der Stadt in München und zahlst 160,00 Euro Jahreskarte
und so weiter je Gewässer

NIX exklusiv, sondern für jedes einzelne Gewässer im Süden gemäßigt sogar günstig, deswegen auch der enorme Andrang in den Verein, sodass die Aufnahmekapazitäten seit letztem Jahr erschöpft sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Falsche Darstellung:
> Diese Summe zahlt an sich keiner, da die einzelnen (!) Erlaubnisscheine für alle Gewässer zu kaufen nahezu unmöglich ist. Eine Kombikarte für alles Gewässer gibt es nicht.
> Du kaufts dir die Gewässerberechtigung, die das Gewässer deiner Wahl.



Aber genau so wars halt gefragt (was der einzelne draus macht im Verein, ist ja seine Sache, aber sonst wirds schwer mit gleichem Maßstab, weils auch teure Vereine gibt, wo die Erlaubnis schon im Beitrag drin ist und nicht für jede Pfütze extra gerechnet wird):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Damit es halbwegs einheitlich ist, nennt doch bitte:
> 
> *Jahresbeitrag (inkl. Erlaubnis in allen Vereinsgewässern zu angeln) *
> Aufnahmegebühr in den Verein
> ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Thomas,

exklusiv ist das, was ich zahlen MUSS, um im Verein angeln zu können.
Im genannten Verein, kannst du gar nicht den Betrag zahlen, da du nicht alle Karten bekommst, sondern nur einzelne Gewässer daraus kaufen, die sehr günstig sind.
*Also kein exklusiver Verein, sondern im Süden einer der günstigen!*


Der Sportbund Schwabing ist auch nicht exklusiv, nur weil du viel Geld an Beitrag als Summe zahlen kannst, wenn du in alle Sportsparten eintrittst.
Opel Wickenhäuser in München ist auch nicht exklusiv, weil wenn du alle Modelle, die dort derzeit ausgestellt sind, kaufst, mehrere 100000 Euros los bist.


Die Fragestellung von Dir hat eine falsche Logik ala Thünen Institut ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Das mag sein, dass Du das so siehst. 

Es ist aber so, dass ich die Frage bewusst so gestellt habe, wie sie gestellt wurde. Weil wir nicht jeden Einzelfall da berücksichtigen können - obs Dir passt oder nicht..

Damit wirst Du schlicht leben müssen...

Die anderen habens ja auch begriffen und antworte entsprechend ..

Wenn Du also was beitragen willst zur Frage:
Immer gerne her mit weiteren *Vereinen oder Gewässern, die bei Beitrag inkl. plus ALLER Erlaubnisse eher zu den teureren/Exklusiven zählen..
*
Danke.


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

In Passau gibt es die Apostelfischer. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_ZOeu37TMo

Das ist eine Art Berufsfischer-Vereinigung, die wohl sehr exklusiv ist.

Ich weiß aber nicht was eine Angelkarte in dem Gewässer kostet, hat da jemand Ahnung?


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Naja .. wenn du Fragen auf falscher Logik aufbaust, sollst du das ...
die Antworten wie im konkreten Beispiel sind dann sogar* faktisch falsch*!
Was du mit Falschantworten bezwecken willst, wird sich ja zeigen ...
nachdem ich aber dir nicht unterstelle, bewußt falsche Antworten bekommen zu wollen, 
also nicht dir Methodik und gar Methoden wie die des Thünen Instituts, zuspreche, 
kannst du ja die Fragestellung so ändern; dass wirklich aussagekräftige Antworten zu Informationsgewinnung herauskommen  
... das wäre ja dann auch beispielhaft für Verbände und deren Zubringer möglicherweise lehrhaft für das Thünen Institut ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> In Passau gibt es die Apostelfischer.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_ZOeu37TMo
> 
> ...


Grade Video geguckt - cool...

Prägnante Gestalten ;-))

Exklusiv wird das auf jeden Fall sein für die Fischer - was die Angler da für Karten zahlen müssen, wär echt interessant zu erfahren..

Und wenn schon 150 Angler auf der Warteliste stehen....


----------



## fishhawk (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Hallo,



> Also kein exklusiver Verein, sondern im Süden einer der günstigen!



Ich hab nie behaupet, dass die Isarfischer ein teuerer Verein wären.

Exklusiv heißt für mich, dass man  nicht so mirchnichts dirnichts  mal schnell Mitglied werden kann. Im Radiobeitrag hieß es, das seit Jahren keine  externen Bewerber aufgenommen würden. Das wäre für mich dann eben schon "exklusiv". 

Natürlich kann man auch durch hohe Gebühren selektieren, ob man dadurch bessere Angler bekommt, kann man aber bezweifeln.

Ein wirklich "exklusiver" Verein nach meiner Definition sucht sich Mitglieder aus, die zum Leitbild passen, die Ziele des Vereins unterstützen, sich in die Gemeinschaft einfügen , Anstand und Rücksicht zeigen und sich an die Vereinsregeln halten.

Das hat mit Geld erstmal wenig zu tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> irchnichts dirnichts  mal schnell Mitglied werden kann. Im Radiobeitrag hieß es, das seit Jahren keine  externen Bewerber aufgenommen würden. Das wäre für mich dann eben schon "exklusiv".
> 
> Natürlich kann man auch durch hohe Gebühren selektieren


eben, hatte wir ja schon durch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kann beides sein (daher beide Begriffe drin)..
> Die einen sortieren halt über gespleisste Ruten, die anderen über Kohle.


----------



## fishhawk (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Hatte der Toni wohl überlesen


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

je nu.........


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hatte der Toni wohl überlesen



habe ich nicht, denn es wird weder
über gespleisste Ruten, noch über Kohle selektiert.
Es ist einer der günstigsten Vereine im Süden, denn wo kann man in einem natürlichen Fließgewässer mitten im Ballungsraum für 150,00 Euro im Jahr angeln oder in einem der schönsten Voralpenseen mit dem Boot sogar schleppen?

Seit 2016 besteht Aufnahmestopp, da die Kapazitäten erschöpft sind, dass heisst, alle behördlich erlaubten Gewässerkarten sind vergeben.
Letztes Jahr sind noch Bekannte in den Verein gekommen, die vor 8 Jahren als Aussiedler nach München kamen und vor 2 Jahren dann den staatl. Fischereischein machte, ohne jemanden im Verein als Fürsprecher gehabt zu haben ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

zum Thema zurück - kennt die nu jemand oder angelt das evt. sogar einer ?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Franz_16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > In Passau gibt es die Apostelfischer.
> ...


----------



## fishhawk (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Hallo,

@Toni

dann entschuldige bitte, was ich geschrieben habe.

Da war der Radiospot wohl etwas irreführend.

Über die Apostelfischer weiß ich leider auch nur, was der BR so berichtet.


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @Toni
> 
> ...



Entschuldigung angenommen, obwohl du dich doch nicht entschuldigen musst und sollst; das ist eine offene Diskussion |wavey:
ZUDEM:
Im Radiospot wird bei 3:20 gesagt, dass in die *JUGENDGRUPPE keine externen* mehr aufgenommen werden, das hat aber oft situationsbedingt weitergehende Gründe, die hier nicht genannt werden brauchen.


----------



## dreampike (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Ich finde die Isarfischer alles andere, nur nicht exklusiv. Die haben zum einen tolle Gewässer zu vernünftigen Preisen, die sehr gut bewirtschaftet werden. Der Verein bemüht sich sehr um ein positives Image in der Öffentlichkeit und betreibt mit Sicherheit keine Heimlichtuerei. Darüber hinaus haben sie eine Superjugendgruppe und unternehmen mit den Jugendlichen richtig tolle Sachen.Deshalb haben sie auch so einen Zulauf und nur das Problem, dass sie für die Gewässer nicht mehr Karten ausgeben können als ihnen vom Landratsamt genehmigt werden.

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Ich glaub, ich mach euch noch für eure Isarfischer nen eigenen Thread auf ;-))))


----------



## fishhawk (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Hallo,

wenn ich nicht richtig zuhöre, war die  Entschuldigung doch angebracht 

Für die Nichtbayern,:  In Bayern wird die Anzahl der Erlaubnisscheine von der zuständigen Behörde festegelegt. Also hat jeder Angelverein eine "Obergrenze".


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mich würd ja auch interessieren, ob sich das lohnt so viel mehr Kohle auszugeben oder solche Bedingungen zu erfüllen, ob die Gewässer/Vereine so viel besser sind...
> 
> Vielleicht meld sich ja mal einer, der dabei ist/war in so einer Exlusivtruppe (ob Verein/Pächtergemeinschaft oder sonstwas.).



In deinem letzten Satz bist du auf der (für deine Zwecke) richtigen Spur.
 Diejenigen, für sich bleiben wollen, nennen sich heute eher "Arbeitsgemeinschaft", Pächtergemeinschaft oder gründen eine "Fischereigenossenschaft".
"Vereine" müssen ja die Vorraussetzungen für die Gemeinnützigkeit erfüllen. Bei Aufnahmegebühren oder Jahresbeiträgen im vierstelligen oder noch höheren Bereich, funktioniert das in einem Land, in dem schon mehr als ein Viertel der Bevölkerung auf Transferleistungen angwiesen ist, nicht mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Deswegen war das in der Frage ja drin, exklusive Vereine ODER Gewässer


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mich würd ja auch interessieren, ob sich das lohnt so viel mehr Kohle auszugeben oder solche Bedingungen zu erfüllen, ob die Gewässer/Vereine so viel besser sind...
> 
> Vielleicht meld sich ja mal einer, der dabei ist/war in so einer Exlusivtruppe (ob Verein/Pächtergemeinschaft oder sonstwas.).



Die Frage ist doch, wie man den Begriff "exklusiver Verein" definiert.

Ich kenne hier in der Gegend einen Unternehmer, der sich mit 5 Kumpels einen 10ha-Weiher, ca. 2m tief, gepachtet hat. Alle Fünf werfen pro Jahr einen Tausender für die Pacht ein und etwas drauf für Besatz. 

Das Exklusive ist halt die Situation, dass die Fünf ein Gewässer haben, in dem keine Großkarpfen und keine Waller über 1m Größe entnommen werden. Und dementsprechend ist der Spaßfaktor an diesem Gewässer.

Ein Arbeitskollege ist einer von 4 Erlaubnisscheinbesitzern für einen 4km langen Abschnitt der Rauen Ebrach (nettes Flüsschen). Er zahlt nicht mal viel. Alle vier Angler entnehmen sehr behutsam, was sich natürlich in einem super Bestand niederschlägt.

Für keine beider Karten wäre ich bereit, einen Tausender auf den Tisch zu legen, aber für beide zusammen schon ...

Der Vorteil dieser exklusiven Vereine liegt darin, dass sich wenige Leute mit gleichen Ansichten zusammentun. Kaum Besatzmaßnahmen nötig, starke Fische, toller Bestand. Das funktioniert halt nur bei einem gewissen Verhältnis zwischen Anzahl der Angler und Gewässerfläche. Und genau das macht für mich die Exklusivität aus. 

Mir ist natürlich klar, dass jeder Angler aus Meck-Pomm Leuten, die für solche "Pfützen" bereit sind, so viel Kohle auf den Tisch zu legen, einen Vogel zeigt, aber der Unterschied zeigt sich halt, wenn man auf der Landkarte die blauen Flecken der verschiedenen Regionen vergleicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

dass bis jetzt nur ausm Süden kam, das stimmt auf jeden Fall..


----------



## dosenelch (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Was macht diese Vereine eigentlich so exklusiv bzw. wodurch sind diese teilweise exorbitanten Gebühren für Aufnahme und Erlaubnisscheine gerechtfertigt?

 Werden deren Mitgliedern am Wasser via handverlesener Caterer erlesene Köstlichkeiten kredenzt, wird man auf einer Sänfte zum Angelplatz geleitet oder sorgen während der Beißflauten gar leichtbekleidete Damen für Kurzweil?


----------



## rippi (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



dosenelch schrieb:


> Was macht diese Vereine eigentlich so exklusiv bzw. wodurch sind diese teilweise exorbitanten Gebühren für Aufnahme und Erlaubnisscheine gerechtfertigt?



Der Dunning-Kruger-Effekt.


----------



## exil-dithschi (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



dosenelch schrieb:


> Was macht diese Vereine eigentlich so exklusiv bzw. wodurch sind diese teilweise exorbitanten Gebühren für Aufnahme und Erlaubnisscheine gerechtfertigt?


für mich genau das was naturliebhaber schreibt. du angelst in einem gewässer nur mit einer gewissen anzahl an kollegen, die alle genau, oder zumindest sehr ähnlich ticken wie man selbst.


----------



## Riesenangler (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Der CCC in Brandenburg/Havel soll auch recht teuer sein, wie man hört. Für nichtmitglieder wird was von 100 Euro für die Tageskarte erzählt.


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Hallo Riesenangler, 
Aufnahmegebühr beim Common Carp Club ist 500€
Jahresbeitrag 60€  

Ein Kumpel war vergangenes Jahr mal an ihrem Gastgewässer, hat ihm super gefallen und vor allem schwärmt er heute noch davon was das für ein billiger Angel-Urlaub war: 3 Tage & Nächte exklusiv (alleine) an einem Gewässer mit gutem Großfischbestand für insgesamt 50€. 

Da sieht man schön, die regional sehr unterschiedlichen Wahrnehmungen. 

Davon ab ist der CCC in seiner Ausprägung als "Karpfenanglerverrein" auf jedenfall etwas besonderes, wenn man so möchte also durchaus auch exklusiv


----------



## Riesenangler (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

So kann man sich irren. Hab auch nur wiedergegeben was ich so gehört habe. Aber die nehmen auch nicht jeden.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



dosenelch schrieb:


> Was macht diese Vereine eigentlich so exklusiv bzw. wodurch sind diese teilweise exorbitanten Gebühren für Aufnahme und Erlaubnisscheine gerechtfertigt?
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Was mich wundert ist doch dir einseitige Geschichte mit dem Süden - Auch der Westen, Ruhrpott und drumrum glänzt ja weder durch Gewässerreichtum noch durch wenig Menschen.

Aus der Gegend kam aber hier noch nix...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

private, "exklusive", teure Gewässer werden aber oft eher anglernah als schützergeprägt ("nachhaltig") bewirtschaftet.

Das kann sicher schon für viele ein Anreiz sein, für solche Gewässer teuer zu bezahlen..

Wenn der Verein/Verband schön nachhaltig vorgestreckte Brut setzt, die der Kormoran ab 10 cm Länge dann freudig wegputzt, während - auf welchen Wegen auch immer -  in "exklusive", "private" Gewässer Besatz den Weg findet, der nicht mehr in Kormoranschnäbel passt, könnte das Angler schon reizen, denke ich..


----------



## captn-ahab (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Bastido hat völlig Recht.

Mein Verein hat mehrere Pacht und einige Privatgewässer. Die Pacht ist in den letzten Jahren stark gestiegen, kleinere Vereine müssen da schon aussteigen aus dem Bieterkampf.
Das selbe gilt für die Seen, der Verein (1500 Mitglieder) hat einen See für weit über 100.000€ von den Stadtwerken gekauft. Langfristig eine gute Sache, aber für die meisten Vereine natürlich jenseits von gut und böse.
Abbezahlte Seen sind aber gold wert!"
Ein weiteres Gewässer wurde von der Stadt gepachtet und kostet obwohl es das größte und mit Abstand beste Gewässer (Friedfisch) ist nur etwa 1/3 der Pacht der anderen Seen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was mich wundert ist doch dir einseitige Geschichte mit dem Süden - Auch der Westen, Ruhrpott und drumrum glänzt ja weder durch Gewässerreichtum noch durch wenig Menschen.
> 
> Aus der Gegend kam aber hier noch nix...


Hängt ja auch von der Sichtweise bzw der Gewohnheit/Anspruch/"Leidensfähigkeit" der "Eingeborenen" ab..was ist in Punkto Gewässerreichtum viel/wenig ?

Mit Rhein,Ruhr,Ruhrstauseen,Lippe,
Kanäle, ist man hier ja nicht wirklich auf dem Trockenen..alles recht günstig bis Spottbillig und mehr km als du im Leben jemals befischen kannst.

Und je nach Spot trotz Lage(n) in einer der Bevölkerungsreichsten Regionen Europas nicht überlaufen.

Und vergiss nicht den Angeltourismus-das Ruhrgebiet liegt dazu strategisch recht günstig.

Mir ist hier im näheren Umkreis gerade mal ein exklusives Kleinod(ca.1 ha) "bekannt"-an konkrete Infos ist mal eben aber kaum ranzukommen..ans Gewässer zwecks Infospionage auch nicht.Von 3 Seiten eine Kombination aus Zaun,Morast und extrem dichter Vegetation.

Riecht aber schwer nach reinem Fun Gewässer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Zumindest bei Ralle um die Ecke in den bergen musses aber richtig exklusive Bäche geben, wo auch keiner rankommt...


----------



## Daserge (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Komme auch aus NRW und denke, dass hier der Rhein und die Kanäle im Pott dafür sorgen, dass jeder für kleines Geld ans Angeln kommt. Dazu kommt noch die nähe zu den Niederlanden, was aus meiner Sicht ein Angelparadies ist. 

Wenn man aber vor der Haustüre angeln will, z.b. bei uns an der Erft, dann wird es schon schwieriger weil hier die Nachfrage höher ist als das Angebot.( Obergrenze Erlaubniskarten vom Erftverband) 

Dadurch kommt es dazu das einige Vereine hohe Aufnahmegebühren und recht hohe Beiträge verlangen können.


----------



## schomi (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Wie ist denn das in den exklusiven Vereinen, müssen da noch Arbeitsstunden geleistet werden oder sind die mit drin.
Ich denke wenn ein Verein 200€ Jahresbeitrag incl. Angelerlaubnisse nimmt ist das OK, aber wenn dann noch 20 oder 25 Arbeitsstunden dazu kommen mit 15€ ist das schon happig. 
Ich kann sie zwar abarbeiten, aber mitrechnen sollte man das schon.


----------



## winne77 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

http://www.fischereiverein-unterelchingen.de/?page_id=20

Auf den ersten Blick ist der Preis recht hoch,aber der Verein bietet auch sehr viel.

Top Gewässer, sehr gutes Vereinsmanagment,usw.

Hier in der Region werden sehr hohe Summen für die Pacht abgerufen, die sehr viele Vereine aus der Stuttgarter und dem Göppinger Raum auch bezahlen.

Exklusiv, hängt für mich auch von der Region ab.

Ob ich für 1 Woche Norwegen oder anderswo angeln 800+ Euro bezahle,hier kann ich jeden Tag angeln gehen, habe praktisch jeden Tag Urlaub #h


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



schomi schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das in den exklusiven Vereinen, müssen da noch Arbeitsstunden geleistet werden oder sind die mit drin.
> Ich denke wenn ein Verein 200€ Jahresbeitrag incl. Angelerlaubnisse nimmt ist das OK, aber wenn dann noch 20 oder 25 Arbeitsstunden dazu kommen mit 15€ ist das schon happig.
> Ich kann sie zwar abarbeiten, aber mitrechnen sollte man das schon.



Hallo,

wenn man (als Verein) selbst Gewässer bewirtschaftet, geht es ohne Arbeitsdienste nicht. Aber wir z.B. kommen mit 8 Stunden pro Mitglied und Jahr klar.
Ab 65 Jahre oder auch als Schwerbehinderter ist man davon befreit. Wenn jemand sonst nicht kann; die Befreiung kostet 80 Euro. Ich finde nicht, dass das überzogen ist. Wenn man allerdings den Arbeitsdienst "schwänzt" wirds teuer, ds kostet dann 200 Euro.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn man (als Verein) selbst Gewässer bewirtschaftet, geht es ohne Arbeitsdienste nicht.


Erstens OT, da nicht gefragt hier im Thread.

Und ich hab Dir zweitens bereits mehrmals in anderen Threads Vereine aufgezählt (zum Teil mit tausenden Mitgliedern, Karlsruhe, BVO Emden etc.), die OHNE solche Arbeitsdienste auskommen - schon wieder vergessen???


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



winne77 schrieb:


> http://www.fischereiverein-unterelchingen.de/?page_id=20
> 
> Auf den ersten Blick ist der Preis recht hoch,aber der Verein bietet auch sehr viel.



Aufnahmegebühr 1000€
und Jahreserlaubnis 400€ 

Dazu noch eine Unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung eines Mitglieds als nötige Empfehlung.

Das kann sich was Exklusivität angeht schonmal sehen lassen, würde ich sagen  

Du schreibst, der Verein bietet dafür auch viel. 
Hier in der Region mache ich seit einigen Jahren die Beobachtung: Die Vereine mit interessanten Gewässern verlangen zwar ordentlich Geld, bekommen aber dennoch stetig Zulauf - in einige kommt man aktuell auch nicht rein. Es ist also durchaus Nachfrage nach sowas da - und das nicht zu knapp wie mir scheint. 



> Wie ist denn das in den exklusiven Vereinen, müssen da noch Arbeitsstunden geleistet werden oder sind die mit drin.


Da kenne ich sehr verschiedene Lösungen. 
Manchmal muss man zusätzlich noch Arbeitseinsätze leisten, manchmal werden vom reichlich vorhandenen Geld Dritte beauftragt welche die Arbeiten z.B. Mähen erledigen. 
Kann man also pauschal nicht sagen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Du schreibst, der Verein bietet dafür auch viel.



Eben auch drüber gestolpert..

@winne77
heisst konkret?


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was mich wundert ist doch dir einseitige Geschichte mit dem Süden - Auch der Westen, Ruhrpott und drumrum glänzt ja weder durch Gewässerreichtum noch durch wenig Menschen.
> 
> Aus der Gegend kam aber hier noch nix...



A: kann man es wohl kaum rechtfertigen die Leute für ne Schiffahrtsstrasse, einen Kanal oder ein Baggerloch abzufiedeln. Zumal man es dort nicht weit bis ins gelobte Land der Angler (Niederlande) hat.
Allerdings gibt es z.B. in der Eifel auch sehr gute, und deshalb teure Bäche und Flüsse. Nur redet man da nicht drüber, und das ist gut so.

B: In Bayern und BW gibt es noch viel zuviele uralte, vererbbare Fischereirechte. Das sorgt schon für eine gewisse Gewässerknappheit. Dazu kommen dann die allgegenwärtige Amigomentalität und große Mengen Schwarzgeld, voila' das ergibt dann einen (tiefschwarzen) Angelsumpf .

Besonders schade finde ich dabei, das darunter dann auch noch relativ intakte Gewässer leiden.


----------



## exstralsunder (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Muss exklusiv gleich teuer sein?
Der Duden sagt sinngemäß: exklusiv: Höchsten Ansprüchen genügend/einem bestimmten Personenkreis vorbehalten.

Sind 898 Gewässer genügend? Ich denke schon.
Optional kann man die durch den Erweb einer Sondermarke erweitern.
Ein bestimmter Personenkreis? Ja freilich-jeder der einen Angelschein hat!
Jahresgebühr? Selbstverständlich 8500 Cent!
Wo zu haben? Landesverband sächsischer Angler.
Die zu beangelnden Gewässer sind hier zu finden (Klickmich)
Aufnahmegebühr legt wohl jeder Verein für sich fest. Von 0 bis 200€ ist wohl alles möglich.

Ich bin der Meinung: Angeln sollten jedem Menschen möglich gemacht werden-alles andere ist nicht exklusiv -sondern Wucher!


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Dazu kommen dann die allgegenwärtige Amigomentalität und große Mengen Schwarzgeld, voila' das ergibt dann einen (tiefschwarzen) Angelsumpf .



|bigeyes Interessant!

Erzähl mal! Wer? Wo? Was?


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Jo Toni, sog blos du woasst des ned ?

Spass beiseite, hab lange genug in München gelebt und unter anderem auch in der Angelbranche gearbeitet Toni (den Laden gibts immer noch).
Je weiter nach Süden, desto schlimmer wird's. Ist die traurige Wahrheit, Sorry


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Jo Toni, sog blos du woasst des ned ?
> 
> Spass beiseite, hab lange genug in München gelebt und unter anderem auch in der Angelbranche gearbeitet Toni (den Laden gibts immer noch).
> Je weiter nach Süden, desto schlimmer wird's. Ist die traurige Wahrheit, Sorry



Sag konkret ..

grad was in Münchener Angelläden (gibt ja nicht viele  ) gesprochen wird, selbst unbekannterweise über einen selbst so dass man es mithören kann, ist doch wirklich immer sehr spannend ...
alle hören was und haben gehört von jemanden, der aus sichere Quelle eines Zeugen eines Mitwissers, der wirklich was gehört hat, gehört hat ...

ja, wenn der Trasch in Münchens 3 Angelläden (FP In PD zähle ich nicht mit, denn die dort sind sogar zum Trasch unfähig) nicht wäre, wäre es dort so langweilig, dass keine Kunden mehr dort wären, weil fachlich nur einer auf Augenhöhe seiner Kunden ist ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> |bigeyes Interessant!
> 
> Erzähl mal! Wer? Wo? Was?



Zum Thema Geld: Hier in Mittelfranken wurde vor gar nicht langer Zeit dem Besitzer (Privatperson) eines sehr interessanten Gewässerabschnitts (Fließgewässer) zum offiziellen Verkaufspreis zusätzlich 1 Mio. € (Koffer wurde zur Verhandlung mitgebracht) angeboten. Die Sache lief allerdings anders, als von den Interessenten erwartet: Der Mann hat sie angezeigt.

Für den Gewässerabschnitt, der wohl ca. 600.000 € kosten sollte, gab es mehr als 50 Interessenten. Privatpersonen wie Vereine.

So siehts hier nun mal aus. Wenig Wasser, aber viel zur Verfügung stehende Kohle.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Hallo,

schon ein paar Jahre her, da wurden 3 Kilometer Wörnitz für 750.000 Euro angeboten. Dies nur zur Info, welche Preise bei uns verlangt und manchmal auch bezahlt werden.
Da braucht man sich dann nicht wundern, dass die Vereinsbeiträge bei uns im Süden so sind, wie sie sind.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## gründler (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Zählt es auch wenn die Mitglieder wie Vorstand nur Dr.Prof.etc. sind?

Habe ich hier nicht weit weg,da kommt kein "Fussvolk" rein...15 Mann die alle nen Titel tragen.


----------



## jkc (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Moin, zum Thema NRW:

War letztes Frühjahr zu einem Vorstellungsgespräch bei einem Verein aus dem Düsseldorfer Raum, wir hatten davor schon einen Bürgen aus dem Vorstand und trozdem ist aus unserer Truppe bis heute niemand in diesem Verein. Ein anderer Verein aus der gleichen Gegend kann es sich ebenfalls erlauben seine Mitglieder peinlichst genau auszusuchen, da reicht eine einzige Stimme aus der bisherigen Mitgliedschaft um einem den Zutritt nach 3 Probejahren zu verwehren; Wochenkartenpreise in gleicher Höhe des Jahresbeitrages gibts da ebenfalls natürlich nur in Begleitung eines Bürgen aus dem Verein.
Dann kenne ich noch einen Verein, der eine kleine Talsperre bewirtschaftet und sich ein Mindestmaß von 80cm für Forellen leistet, da werden die Mitgliedschaften quasi ausschließlich vererbt, uns wurde zugesichert, das die Pacht bereist für die nächsten, ich meine 10 Jahre, bezahlt ist.
Hinzu kommen exklusive Auswahlverfahren in anderen Vereienen, z.B. für Bootsliegeplätze, als normalsterblicher kommt man da bestenfalls auf eine mutmaßlich nicht existierende Warteliste und darf sich dann wundern warum frischere Vereinsmitglierder schneller einen Platz haben als man selber...

Grüße JK


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

na guck, also auch im Westen ;-))


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Sag konkret ..
> 
> grad was in Münchener Angelläden (gibt ja nicht viele  ) gesprochen wird, selbst unbekannterweise über einen selbst so dass man es mithören kann, ist doch wirklich immer sehr spannend ...



Hast ne PM


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> na guck, also auch im Westen ;-))



Die Wahrscheinlichkeitsformel für das Auftreten solcher Vereine lautet: Gewässermangel + Ballungsgebiet + Finanzkraft eines gewissen Anteils der Bevölkerung. Das hat mit Geografie gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## feederbrassen (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Wahrscheinlichkeitsformel für das Auftreten solcher Vereine lautet: Gewässermangel + Ballungsgebiet + Finanzkraft eines gewissen Anteils der Bevölkerung. Das hat mit Geografie gar nichts zu tun.


Oder man will unter sich bleiben :q
Aufnahmegebühr 1000
Jahresbeitrag 300
Alles für nen kleinen See direkt an der Autobahn |bigeyes


----------



## ronram (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> na guck, also auch im Westen ;-))


Sollte hier aber eigentlich die Ausnahme sein. Fischereipächter können in NRW für Erlaubnisscheine keine beliebig hohen Preise verlangen.

Angebot und Nachfrage regeln hier nur den Preis bis zu einer im Pachtvertrag geregelten Deckelung...
Wenn du allerdings Eigentümer des Gewässers bist, sieht das wieder anders aus...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Vorweg: Habe ich nur von mehreren Leuten gehört, aber bei uns soll es einen Verein geben, dem nur finanzstarke Personen (wie Ärzte, Anwälte etc.) angehören. Die haben lediglich ein Salmonidengewässer hier in NDS. 

Da wollte ich mal angeln als Gast, was aber nicht so einfach geht. Man muss sich da um die Angelerlaubnis bewerben! Sowas gibts hier sonst im weiten Umkreis gar nicht. Ein Mitglied (2. Vorstand) meines Vereins hatte da mal Glück. Wie teuer das alles ist kann ich nicht sagen...


----------



## winne77 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

@RuhrfischerPG

Schon allein die Wasserfläche die bewirtschaftet wird ist selten für einen Ortsansässigen Verein.

Hier geht der ha Preis für ein einigermassen befischbares Gewässer bei 500 Euro los ....

Die Tageskartenpreise  liegen zwischen 15-40 Euro,aber du musst erst mal ein Gewässer finden als Gastfischer.


----------



## gründler (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Vorweg: Habe ich nur von mehreren Leuten gehört, aber bei uns soll es einen Verein geben, dem nur finanzstarke Personen (wie Ärzte, Anwälte etc.) angehören. Die haben lediglich ein Salmonidengewässer hier in NDS.
> 
> Da wollte ich mal angeln als Gast, was aber nicht so einfach geht. Man muss sich da um die Angelerlaubnis bewerben! Sowas gibts hier sonst im weiten Umkreis gar nicht. Ein Mitglied (2. Vorstand) meines Vereins hatte da mal Glück. Wie teuer das alles ist kann ich nicht sagen...



Hatte ich doch erwähnt ist der gleiche wie ich meine,da darfste nur ran mit mehr als beziehungen und wenn du da rein willst musste Dr.oder co.stehen haben und wartest erstmal paar Jahre,Ist bei mir um die ecke die Strecke die sie haben.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



winne77 schrieb:


> Schon allein die Wasserfläche die bewirtschaftet wird ist selten für einen Ortsansässigen Verein.
> 
> Hier geht der ha Preis für ein einigermassen befischbares Gewässer bei 500 Euro los ....
> 
> Die Tageskartenpreise  liegen zwischen 15-40 Euro,aber du musst erst mal ein Gewässer finden als Gastfischer.



Danke für die Info.

15-40 € für 'ne Tageskarte?

Das nenne ich mal ambitioniert..

Tut meiner Geldbörse aber nicht weh...bei solchen Kursen verzichte ich grundsätzlich aufs Gastangeln in D.

Aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> 
> 15-40 € für 'ne Tageskarte?
> 
> ...



Tja... manche argumentieren bei den Tageskarten dann halt:

Lieber zahl ich 20€ für ein gutes Gewässer, als 10€ für ein scheixx Gewässer  

Kann man auch irgendwo verstehen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



gründler schrieb:


> Hatte ich doch erwähnt ist der gleiche wie ich meine,da darfste nur ran mit mehr als beziehungen und wenn du da rein willst musste Dr.oder co.stehen haben und wartest erstmal paar Jahre,Ist bei mir um die ecke die Strecke die sie haben.



Ja, ist bestimmt der selbe Verein  Die Aue....von mir nur um die 5km weg.


----------



## gründler (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ja, ist bestimmt der selbe Verein  Die Aue....von mir nur um die 5km weg.



1km von mir weg  Zur Zeit brauchste da aber keine Fliege baden,oder du gehst auf Kuhwiesenwaller  Alles Land unter hier...

|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



gründler schrieb:


> 1km von mir weg  Zur Zeit brauchste da aber keine Fliege baden,oder du gehst auf Kuhwiesenwaller  Alles Land unter hier...
> 
> |wavey:



Das stimmt wohl. Hab ich vor Tagen schon an unserer Aue (Bückeburg) gesehen. Trotz der hohen Ufer hat nicht viel gefehlt bis zur völligen Überschwemmung. Für Aal ist das aber nicht schlecht, mal schaun...


----------



## schomi (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

OT. Das Problem ist, dass die Gewässer von Privat oder Gesellschaften teuer verpachtet oder verkauft/versteigert werden.
Wenn alle Gewässer wie zum Beispiel in Holland von Landesfischereiverband bewirtschaftet würden, wäre alles viel einfacher und preiswerter.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



schomi schrieb:


> OT. Das Problem ist, dass die Gewässer von Privat oder Gesellschaften teuer verpachtet oder verkauft/versteigert werden.
> Wenn alle Gewässer wie zum Beispiel in Holland von Landesfischereiverband bewirtschaftet würden, wäre alles viel einfacher und preiswerter.



So sieht's aus :m.
Kleiner, aber äusserst wichtiger Zusatz: Auch der Staat bzw. die Länder verkaufen Gewässer, die ja eigentlich Volkseigentum darstellen.
 Beispiel wäre da z.B. der Wandlitzsee in Brb, wurde ca. 2003 an einen "Privatinvestor" vermeiert. Der Aufruhr war groß weil die Anwohner sogar Gebühren für die Benutzung der eigenen Stege zahlen sollten #d.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

nicht die Gemeinde löhnte/bezahlte - die Steuerzahler der Gemeinde machen das!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Du meinst, es hat nicht die Falschen erwischt?


----------



## fishhawk (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Hallo,

wenn es beim mir im Umkreis von 100km nen Verein mit der Ausrichtung von Unterelchingen gäbe, würde ich mich um eine Mitgliedschaft bemühen. 

Vielleicht könnte man die Deutsche Traun von Rudi Heger als "exklusives Gewässer" bezeichnen?

Tageskarte "ab 65" EUR zuzüglich Hochsaison-, Wochenend- oder Feiertagszuschlägen. Limitierte Kartenausgabe nur an Fliegenfischer.


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte man die Deutsche Traun von Rudi Heger als "exklusives Gewässer" bezeichnen?
> 
> Tageskarte "ab 65" EUR zuzüglich Hochsaison-, Wochenend- oder Feiertagszuschlägen. Limitierte Kartenausgabe nur an Fliegenfischer.



Hallo,

in Deutschland wird man sich schwer tun, ein teuereres Gewässer zu finden. Insofern ja zur Exklusivität.
Bei den Österreichern ein normaler Preis und nicht exklusiv.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Hallo,

dass man in Österreich auch nochmal 100,- EUR oder mehr drauflegen kann, ist schon klar. Aber es geht ja um Deutschland.

Sonst könnte man auch  mit britischen Lachsstrecken kommen, wo die ersten Tage der Saison nur die Royal Family angeln darf.

In Deutschland dürften die Heger-Strecken schon ziemlich weit oben liegen.

Für manche Fliegenfischerstrecken mit Hotelbindung wird man zwar noch mehr bezahlen müssen, aber da erhält man zusätzlich zum Erlaubnisschein ja auch noch die Beherbergung.


----------



## NomBre (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Puh,

also ich wollte mal in den Altdorfer Verein (b. Nürnberg)

Nach 2 Jahre Wartezeit war es soweit:

Herzlich Willkommen.

990 € Aufnahme Gebühr
190 € Jahres Gebühr
10€ für jede verpasste Arbeitseinsatzstunde (15h im Jahr).

3 Gewässer vor der Haustür, 9 andere Gewässer > 80 km Anfahrt.

Ne, Danke, da bleib ich Vereinslos und hole mir halt im Jahr meine 8-10 Tageskarten und gönne mir noch 1 Woche Edersee Urlaub mit Angeln für 300 Euro. 

Da habe ich mehr davon! Vereinsleben kann toll sein, aber bei meinen zwei Besuchen wurde ich weder herzlich als "Neuer" begrüßt noch habe ich mich wohl gefühlt. (viele Alte und Eingesessene). Da wollt ich mich zum Kartl´n mit dazu setzen, kam als Antwort: "Wer bist na du? Neu? Ne such dir an anderen Platz!"
Alles klaro...! Tschöööö

PS: Beste Story kommt zum Schluss. Vom Vorstand der Cousin durfte nach seiner Prüfung sofort und ohne Wartezeit oder Abstimmung eintreten. Natürlich musste er auch keine Aufnahmegebühr zahlen sondern lediglich seinen Jahresbeitrag. So ist das halt in einem zwei Klassen Verein.

In Bayern ist Angeln ein sau teures und exquisities Hobby. Im Norden, Osten und Westen von Deutschland sieht das ganz anders aus. Teilweise zahlt man in anderen Bundesländern für den Seenverband seine 70 - 180 Euro Euro und kann dort an sämtlichen Seen und Flüssen angeln.

Bestes Beispiel Sachsen Anhalt http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/index.php/ueber-uns

oder mir würde eine Jahreskarte für einen großen See auch schon genügen hier in Bayern. Z.b. Hessen der Edersee kann man als privater Angler ohne Verein für paar Euro einen Jahresschein kaufen und dort soviel Angeln wie man will.

Ein Traum!

Warum geht das bei uns im Süden und in Bayern nicht auch so einfach?

Jahreskarte für Seenplatte als "Nicht-Vereins-Mitglied" wäre toll. Aber halt, geht ja nur mit Verein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

sowas kommt vor, leider. Gibt aber auch andere Beispiele - Gott  sei Dank.
Auch vereinslos...


----------



## Jose (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



NomBre schrieb:


> ...
> Warum geht das bei uns im Süden nicht auch so einfach?



weil ihr eigentlich norditalien seid...


----------



## NomBre (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



Jose schrieb:


> weil ihr eigentlich norditalien seid...



:-D #c

Hab mir grad einen alten Thread durchgelesen, wo jemand nach Beiträgen gefragt hat...Musste echt lachen bei 100 Euro Aufnahme und 45 Euro Jahresgebührt...

Ich armer Mittelfranke! #q

Wie gesagt, ich lebe damit, mit Tageskarten auskommen zu müssen und eben mal verlängertes Wochenende mit meinem Kajak an anderen Seen in Deutschland (Edersee etc) zu machen. Bleibt man immer schön flexibel. 
Letzens halt an der Vils hab ich meine Karpfen gefangen, an der Naab oder Heidenaab meist Raubfische und dann gibts noch einen "Traumsee" in Langenzenn da geht irgendwie alles ;-) Altmühlsee, Brombachsee mit dem Kajak Hecht und Barsch.

Die sind ja ab nächstem Jahr schon ab dem 01.06 für Raubfisch frei.

Man muss sich halt anpassen und flexibel sein.
 Juchuu :vik:
Macht auch Spaß!


----------



## Darket (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Wir hier im Osten haben auch exklusive Gewässer (im Berliner Stadtgebiet fallen mir zwei ein). Der Unterschied ist halt nur, dass wir reichlich haben, die das nicht sind |supergri
Nee, ernsthaft mir wird hier grade nochmal klar, dass Angeln andernorts eine Beschäftigung für eher betuchte Leute ist. Hier geht allenfalls das Tackle ins Geld und da kann man sich ja gänzlich frei entscheiden. Ich stelle wirklich fest, dass ich vom anglerischen Standpunkt gesehen hier in jedem Fall einen ziemlich niedrigscheelligen Zugang habe. Hier gilt es schon als exklusiv, dass man die Karten für einzelne Gewässerabschnitte nicht im Angelladen bekommt (mal abgesehen von zwei, drei wirklich sehr exklusiven Ausnahmen, die aber kaum ins Gewicht fallen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



Darket schrieb:


> Nee, ernsthaft mir wird hier grade nochmal klar, dass Angeln andernorts eine Beschäftigung für eher betuchte Leute ist. Hier geht allenfalls das Tackle ins Geld und da kann man sich ja gänzlich frei entscheiden.



Man darf bei dieser Diskussion hier nicht zu viele völlig unterschiedliche Dinge in den gleichen Topf werfen. 500 € Aufnahmegebühr und 200 € Jahresgebühr sind für Vereine in Bayern nicht exklusiv, sondern aufgrund der Pachtgebühren etc. Durchschnittswerte. Das sieht in Berlin und Umgebung ganz anders aus.

Und man darf die Qualität des Besatzes in Vereinsgewässern (vom kleinen Weiher bis zum mittleren Fluss) nicht unterschätzen. Zumindest in meinem Verein bekommen die Angler top-besetzte Gewässer für ihr Geld. Das gilt für "Küchen-Karpfen" wie für Raubfisch und Aal. Waller besetzen sich selbst


----------



## Andal (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Und man darf die Qualität des Besatzes in Vereinsgewässern (vom kleinen Weiher bis zum mittleren Fluss) nicht unterschätzen.



Ein Fluss im Voralpenland ist halt auch etwas anderes, als ein Industriegewässer im Ruhrpott. Das muss man ganz einfach anerkennen, ohne dabei das billigere Gewässer schlechter zu sehen. Ist eben einfach so!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Das spielt natürlich eine Rolle, wenn man viel Kohle bezahlt, dass man auch was "raushaben" will (ob nur fangen oder dann auch mitnehmen, spielt ja erst mal keine Rolle, nur immer beim "Nachbesatz (je mehr raus, desto teurer wird nachbesetzen))..

Wenige Angler werden langfristig für ein Gewässer/Verein viel Geld bezahlen oder "exklusive Bedingungen" akzeptieren, wenn die Fänge dazu nicht in Relation stehen..

Und je "exklusiver", desto eher kannste auch mal an behördliche/verbandlichen Bewirtschaftungs-"Wünschen" im Sinne Deiner Zahler vorbeibesetzen..

Z. B. Fischgrößen, die ein Kormoran nicht mehr frisst, oder Attraktionsbesatz..

Ist dann (je nach Bundesland) ne Frage kreativer Rechnungsstellung, was auch wiederum im exklusiven Umfeld einfacher ist. 

Das gabs auch schon vor 40 Jahren, der Teich, in dem auch (damals war das kapital!) 20-30-Pfünder-Karpfen waren und nicht nur bis max 5 Kilo wie im eigenen Teich und wofür man gerne mal (damals) ein paar Mark mehr für teure Gastkarten rausgehauen hat.

So vor ca. 30 Jahren fing das ja auch an mit Gewässern wie Schnackensee etc (neudeutsch Paylake oder (hab ich neulich gehört) "Abhakmattengewässer") ..

Die Aussicht auf nen 30 Pfünder-Karpfen oder nen 2 m - Waller zog damals schon Leute.

Ein "exklusiver" Verein/Gewässer hält natürlich auch solche Leute weg, die unterwegs sind zum Angeln, um die besten Gewässer zu finden oder weil ihnen das immer gleiche Gewässer zu langweilig ist.

Sortiert man eben auch Stress aus.

Ist ein absolut vielfältiges Thema mit zig Gründen, wer was warum und wie macht oder eben nicht... 

Dennoch interessant, dass im Westen wenig exklusives gibt, im Osten fast gar nicht, vom Norden hört man auch nix (obwohl man da von Aufsteigerbächen hört, an die keiner rankommt an bestimmte Strecken) - oder da isses nicht so bekannt. Nur im Süden scheint das recht breit verbreitet zu sein..

Schrieben ja hier schon mehrere hier z. B., wie Gewässer da im Osten auch inzwischen vermehrt von Privatleuten weggekauft werden und den Verbandspoosl entzogen werden. 

Gewässer weg ist dann ja auch exklusiv...


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



NomBre schrieb:


> Puh,
> 
> also ich wollte mal in den Altdorfer Verein (b. Nürnberg)
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Die 300 Euro reichen beim  Ost/West/Norddeutschen ja auch nicht für Skipass 
 -  der zahlt aber dennoch deutlich weniger fürs Angeln als die Südler ;-))

Aber darum gehts ja nicht, *wo* es grundsätzlich teurer ist.

Sondern, wo es richtig exklusive Gewässer gibt ...


----------



## saza (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Mich würde zisätzlich brennend interessieren, wie es um die Jugendarbeit dieser Vereine bestellt ist bzw. ob Kinder auch Zugang zu diesen Vereinen haben?


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sondern, wo es richtig exklusive Gewässer gibt ...



Hallo,

das ist alles relativ, für Angler aus nördlichen oder östlichen Gefilden sind halt die Preise die wie hier im Süden als normal erachten schon exklusiv.
Die von Fishawk ins Spiel gebrachten 65 Euro am Tag für eine Heger-Traunstrecke dürfte schon die Spitze darstellen, was in Deutschland verlangt wird. Natürlich gibt es auch viele Privatgewässer für die es keine Karten gibt.
Ein Österreicher würde die 65 Euro der Traunstrecke dagegen als günstig einstufen.
Es beurteilt halt jeder aus seinem anglerischen Umfeld heraus, was ja auch normal ist. Deshalb ist es schwierig (bei den Preisunterschieden innerhalb Deutschlands) hier auf einen Nenner zu kommen.#c

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Darket (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Man darf bei dieser Diskussion hier nicht zu viele völlig unterschiedliche Dinge in den gleichen Topf werfen. 500 € Aufnahmegebühr und 200 € Jahresgebühr sind für Vereine in Bayern nicht exklusiv, sondern aufgrund der Pachtgebühren etc. Durchschnittswerte. Das sieht in Berlin und Umgebung ganz anders aus.
> 
> Und man darf die Qualität des Besatzes in Vereinsgewässern (vom kleinen Weiher bis zum mittleren Fluss) nicht unterschätzen. Zumindest in meinem Verein bekommen die Angler top-besetzte Gewässer für ihr Geld. Das gilt für "Küchen-Karpfen" wie für Raubfisch und Aal. Waller besetzen sich selbst



Das ist keine Frage. Ich wollte auch keine Aussage zu Preis/Leistung treffen, Kann ich gar nicht, weil ich noch nie irgendwo in Süddeutschland geangelt habe. Mir geht es darum, dass dadurch das Angeln an sich durch den Gewässerzugang anderswo exklusiver ist. Erstmal völlig wertfrei und unabhängig von der Qualität. Um mal von mir selbst auszugehen: Als ich vor ein paar Jahren meinen Schein gemacht habe, hab ich mich vorher schlau gemacht, was da preislich zwingend auf mich zukommt und ob ich mir das leisten kann. Wären das hier auch 500 Euro Jahresbeitrag und nochmal 800 für die Aufnahme, Hätte ich das damals wohl nicht gemacht. Heute habe ich monatlich 500 Euro mehr raus als damals, da sähe das dann eventuell schon wieder anders aus. Insofern besteht natürlich eine gewisse Exklusivität, weil eben aus finanziellen Gründen bestimmte Einkommensgruppen gar nicht erst ans Gewässer kommen. Dabei darf man natürlich auch nicht vergessen, dass es auch hier natürlich für den ALG2-Empfänger schwieriger ist, die knapp 100 Euro im Jahr aufzubringen als für mich. Insofern ist Exklusivität eigentlich immer ein Faktor, die Frage ist halt nur wie groß die Gruppe der Ausgeschlossenen ist. Und das ist natürlich auch nicht in jedem Fall ein gesteuerter Prozess. Wenn die Pacht eines Gewässers so hoch ist, dass der Verein das nicht anders finanzieren kann, als eben mit diesen Beiträgen, Kann er da auch herzlich wenig dafür. 

Ich für meinen Teil hätte jetzt auch kein Problem damit, wenn in der Spree Bachforellen statt Brassen schwimmen würden. Ich würde auch mehr zahlen. Aber es gäbe halt auch Leute, die dann außen vor wären.


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



saza schrieb:


> Mich würde zisätzlich brennend interessieren, wie es um die Jugendarbeit dieser Vereine bestellt ist bzw. ob Kinder auch Zugang zu diesen Vereinen haben?



Hallo,

ich werde mal aus der Sicht meines Vereins antworten.
Unsere Jugendgruppe umfasst derzeit etwa 25 Jugendliche (Alter 10 bis 17 Jahre). Um diese kümmern sich 2 Jugendleiter und noch ein paar engagierte Mitglieder (meist Väter).
Die Jugendlichen bezahlen im Jahr 65 Euro Vereinsbeitrag (Erwachsene 230 Euro) und erstmal keine Aufnahmegebühr (400 Euro). Diese wird mit 18 Jahren fällig, wenn sie eben in den Hauptverein wechseln. Für jedes Jahr in der Jugendgruppe werden 50 Euro Aufnahmegebühr erlassen. Das bedeutet, wenn jemand mit 10 Jahren beigetreten ist, zahlt er überhaupt keine Aufnahmegebühr mehr. Dazu ist noch der Lehrgang für die Fischerprüfung kostenlos (kostet ansonsten 150 Euro).
Daneben gibt es natürlich noch Zeltlager, Angelausflüge, Angeln an verschiedenen Gewässern, Unterrichtungen im Vereinsheim (meist im Winterhalbjahr).
Ich finde schon, dass für die Jugend einiges getan wird.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Einen Verein, der sich seinen Nachwuchs nicht selber "züchtet" und fördert, kann man auch nur als dumm bezeichnen. Wer wo wie dumm ist, kann sich jeder selber beantworten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



Andal schrieb:


> Einen Verein, der sich seinen Nachwuchs nicht selber "züchtet" und fördert, kann man auch nur als dumm bezeichnen


Vollkommene Zustimmung


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Andal schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Einen Verein, der sich seinen Nachwuchs nicht selber "züchtet" und fördert, kann man auch nur als dumm bezeichnen
> ...



Aber Jugendarbeit hat ja nix mit exklusiv zu tun (oder eher sogar noch im Gegenteil. 
Wer richtig "exklusiv" zahlt, wird oft nicht mit der Jugend teilen wollen.

Sondern das eben "exklusiv", also möglichst für sich,  haben wollen, ob im Verein oder anders bewirtschafteten Gewässern..


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



saza schrieb:


> Mich würde zisätzlich brennend interessieren, wie es um die Jugendarbeit dieser Vereine bestellt ist bzw. ob Kinder auch Zugang zu diesen Vereinen haben?



Hallo saza,
da habe ich bislang verschiedene Erfahrungen gemacht. Wie so oft hängt es auch an einzelnen Personen und wie stark sie sich da einbringen. Viele exklusive Vereine haben über die Zeit (z.T. über 100 Jahre) nicht nur exklusive Gewässer sondern auch eine entsprechende Infrastruktur drumherum "angehäuft". 

Das bedeutet mancherorts Gebäude, Sanitäre Einrichtungen etc. direkt am Wasser. Wenn solche traumhaften Voraussetzungen mit einer engagierten vom Vorstand unterstützten Jugendarbeit zusammenkommen kann da für die Kids schon was richtig gutes rauskommen. 

Aber es gibt auch gegenteilige Beispiele in denen Jugendliche erstmal als Fischräuber mit verbilligter Karte gebranntmarkt werden und entweder nur über bewusste Hürden in Vereine kommen oder ihnen das Angeln durch viele Einschränkungen vermiest wird. 

Gerade wenn keine klugen Konzepte da sind um Jugendlichen dann den Übertritt zur normalen Mitgliedschaft zu ermöglichen, passiert es dass aus Junganglern keine Angler werden- weil man mit 18 oftmals einfach nicht die finanziellen Mittel hat in einem exklusiven Verein mitzuspielen. 

Dennoch: Obwohl die exklusiven Vereine hier im Süden fast alle voll sind und an Bewerbern kein Mangel herrscht wird nach meiner Wahrnehmung in jüngerer Vergangenheit mehr um Jugendliche geworben als noch vor 15 Jahren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Dennoch: Obwohl die exklusiven Vereine hier im Süden fast alle voll sind und an Bewerbern kein Mangel herrscht wird nach meiner Wahrnehmung in jüngerer Vergangenheit mehr um Jugendliche geworben als noch vor 15 Jahren.


Vergreisung fördert wahrscheinlich eher Penunze im Verein denn  Mitarbeitswilligkeit ..
Da braucht man dann wieder Junge dazu (zum arbeiten), auch wenns exklusiv sein soll...
:q:q:q

Oder man machts gleich so exklusiv, dass man anfallende Arbeiten bezahlen kann...


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

exclusive Gewässer werden priv. verpachtet, da iss nix mit Gastkarte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

denke auch, dass richtig exklusive Gewässer seltener Vereinsgewässer, sondern eher privat sind.


----------



## Andal (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Aber mal ganz ehrlich. Was wäre man denn lieber? Einer in einem "erlesenen Zirkel", wo man weiß, was man hat und mit wem man es teilt, oder "one of a billion", zusammen mit Kreti und Pleti und allen negativen Erscheinungen?

So ein exklusiver Club der situierten Herren mag vielleicht nicht unbedingt in die Breite zielen, für die allerwenigsten erschwinglich sein und arrogant wirken, aber für die eh schon arg strapazierte Natur ist er mit weniger negativen Folgen besetzt, als das Gegenteil. Wo Licht ist, gibt es halt leider auch Schatten und wenn wir die Situation bei uns in Deutschland mit der in Österreich vergleichen, was ja auch zum Einzugsgebiet des Anglerboards zählt, dann sind wir gar nicht mal so "schlimm" dran und beklagen uns auf einem doch recht moderaten Niveau.


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

aber für die eh schon arg strapazierte Natur ist er mit weniger negativen Folgen besetzt,
wie kommst darauf ??
wenn der Bonzen in seinem Bach karierte Tigerfische haben will, setzt er sie rein und basta


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



> So ein exklusiver Club der situierten Herren mag vielleicht nicht unbedingt in die Breite zielen, für die allerwenigsten erschwinglich sein und arrogant wirken, aber für die eh schon arg strapazierte Natur ist er mit weniger negativen Folgen besetzt, als das Gegenteil.



Ja, da gibt es z.B. hier an der Naab tolle Beispiele die dein gesagtes absolut bestätigen. Exklusive Strecken, die fast nicht beangelt werden und an denen es kaum Publikumsverkehr gibt. Richtig klasse dort, auch was den Fischbestand angeht. 

Die Schattenseite ist: 99% der Angler von Gewässern auszusperren kann natürlich irgendwie auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sein. 



> exclusive Gewässer werden priv. verpachtet, da iss nix mit Gastkarte.



Das ist hier im Süden manchmal so, aber auch nicht immer. 
Hier werden immerwieder Kiesgruben versteigert, zum Teil zu wirklich astronomischen Preisen. Dennoch sind oftmals Angelvereine die Käufer. Große, exklusive und alte Angelvereine sind oftmals so finanzstark dass sie es auch mit gut situierten Privatleuten aufnehmen und nicht selten den Bieter-Wettstreit für sich entscheiden.


----------



## fishhawk (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Hallo,

ich sehe das ähnlich wie Andal. Öffentlicher Zugang hat auch seine negativen Seiten.

@Franz



> Die Schattenseite ist: 99% der Angler von Gewässern auszusperren kann natürlich irgendwie auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sein.



Hängt halt von der Größe und dem Zustand des Gewässers ab.

Ich kenne einen abgetrennten Altarm von 2ha, der nur von einer handvoll Leuten zurückhaltend befischt wird. Kein Besatz, angepasste Entnahme und genialer Bestand an naturgewachsenen Schleien und Rotferdern.

Wenn den ein lokaler Verein in Finger bekäme wärs mit der Idylle wohl schnell vorbei. Dann ginge des dort wahrscheinlich ebenso zu wie an den bekannten Vereinsgewässern. Regelmäßig zentnerweise Satzkarpfen abkippen, alles auf die Mütze hauen, sich gegenseitig die Futterkörbe über die Schnüre schmeißen, zertrampelte Uferstreifen, Müll etc. . Würde wohl auch nicht lange dauern bis die ersten Waller gefangen würden. Schleien- und Rotfederfänge würden dann wohl rapide abnehmen.

Manche Gewässer sollten m.E. lieber "exklusiv" bleiben, auch wenn das bedeutet, dass ich dort nicht angeln darf.

Der Grubersee des "exklusiven" Altdorfer Vereins hat nach dem Kauf ja auch einen völlig anderen Charakter erhalten. Vorher ein naturnahes , wenig befischtes, schwer zugängliches Low-Stock Gewässer.  Jetzt rundum befahrbar, Wohnmobilstellplätze, regelmäßiger Karpfenbesatz etc., etc. .

Manche finden das toll, andere angeln dort nicht mehr.

Schwer es allen recht zu machen. Deshalb sollten m.E. beide Formen existieren, die allgemein zugänglichen Gewässer ebenso wie die "exklusiven".

Wobei "exklusiv" nicht unbedingt "Geld" bedeuten muss, sondern begrenzter Zugang und bestimte Zugangskriterien für die Angler.


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

ich kenne jemanden, der hat die Oberläufe von 2 Flüssen in Rheinland-Pfalz gepachtet, jeweils ca. 6-10 km.
Da darf keiner angeln, außer er selbst und mal seine Geschäftspartner.
Der setz aber auch mal Saiblinge statt Forellen oder 5 kg-Regenbogner oder Goldforellen.
Das interessiert niemanden, kriegt ja auch kaum jemand mit.


----------



## fishhawk (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



> Der setz aber auch mal Saiblinge statt Forellen oder 5 kg-Regenbogner oder Goldforellen.



Kann natürlich auch negative Beispiele geben. Beim Thema Besatz würde ich aber auch für Vereinsgewässer nicht meine Hand ins Feuer legen wollen.

Ich kenne ein Flüsschen, da beginnt im Anschluss an das naturnahe Privatwasser ein "fließender Forellenpuff" eines größeren Vereins.


----------



## xxerra (4. August 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Bezirksfischereiverein Nagoldtal:

250 Euro Aufnahmegebühr, nach 3 Jahren Gastangler (Gastangler = nur Kunstköder mit einem Haken), Jahresbeitrag 240 Euro und 12 Pflichtarbeitsstunden  für ca. 2 Km Kleinfluss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



xxerra schrieb:


> für ca. 2 Km Kleinfluss.


Einziges Gewässer? 

Die Nagold selber, oder?


----------



## xxerra (4. August 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Ja, ist in Gewässerabschnitte aufgeteilt. Aber fängig. Man fängt Unmengen an Döbel. Ab und zu eine oder 2 Bachforellen, ganz selten Äschen oder Barben und alle paar Jahre mal einen Aal.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*

Kenn ich vom Moppedfahren - hab ich immer an Brücken Zigarettenpause (damals noch geraucht)  gemacht und Forellen/Döbeln zugeguckt, wenn ich in Schwarwald cruisen war ..


----------



## Casso (4. August 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



xxerra schrieb:


> Ja, ist in Gewässerabschnitte aufgeteilt. Aber fängig. Man fängt Unmengen an Döbel. Ab und zu eine oder 2 Bachforellen, ganz selten Äschen oder Barben und alle paar Jahre mal einen Aal.



Und das alles für läppische 240 Euro pro Jahr? Sauber ...

Ganz ehrlich, es ist schon faszinierend hier die Zahlen und Voraussetzungen zu lesen. Aber wenn in meiner Umgebung nur ein einziger dieser Vereine als alleiniger Verein existent wäre dann würde ich definitiv mit dem Angeln aufhören.


----------



## saza (4. August 2017)

*AW: Wer kennt teure/exklusive Vereine und Gewässer in Deutschland?*



Andal schrieb:


> Einen Verein, der sich seinen Nachwuchs nicht selber "züchtet" und fördert, kann man auch nur als dumm bezeichnen. Wer wo wie dumm ist, kann sich jeder selber beantworten.



So sehe ich das auch. Aber leider gibt es zu viele Dumme


----------

